# Streaming mit Windows Media Encoder und Windows Media Dienst



## dengel (5. April 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen,

zum Aufbau:

Windows 2003 Enterprise Server
Windows Media Encoder
Pinnacle Mocie Box Plus
DreamBox (DVB-S)

zum Problem:
Ich versuche in einem Firmennetzwerk Multicast zu Streamen. Das funktioniert auch ganz gut. Nur wenn der Stream einige Stunden läuft, bewegen sich Bild und Ton immer weiter auseinander. Weis von euch jemand woran das liegen könnte?

Auf dem Server (Core2Duo, 2GB RAM, Standard Grafikkarte, Sound Onboard)
läuft der Media Encoder von Microsoft. Über diesen wird das Signal der Dreambox (über Pinnacle Box) in einen UniCast Stream umgewandelt. Der Medien Dienst des Servers wandelt diesen Unicast Stream als Multicast um und Streamt ins Netzwerk (Phisingpoint).

Bin für jede Hilfe Dankbar!

Gruß dengel


----------

